# bagged b13 with s-10 taillights



## layitlow94 (Oct 26, 2004)

whats up, im new to the forum so i figured i would share some info about my car, it is bagged, shaved, and the taillights are from a 94-up s-10 pickup. if some one would tell me how to post pics i would be more than happy to. i cant figure it out for the life of me. thanks vin


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.imageshack.us/

allows you to upload images. then just cut and paste the file with







after the file name.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Even better use photobucket. They have a 250kb limit, and very reliable. Oh yea and also free.


----------



## layitlow94 (Oct 26, 2004)

here she is


----------



## layitlow94 (Oct 26, 2004)

heres another one, its also for sale if anyones interested??


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

FUCKIN SWEET!!!!!




but then again....im into bagged s-10s . how much you looking for for it?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

very nice. the front comes down low too right?
what wheels do you have on there?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not my style
IMO the tails dont flow

but then again, my car isnt much to look at either

i gotta respect the work 
and everybody has thier own thing

what car are you gonna get next?


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

that is sick. love the color. love the bags. well done i.m.o. very clean.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Were in NY are you, its pretty hot


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea you really have to give crazzy props for the time it took to do that but its just far to flashy for my dull tastes :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I little too extreme for my stealthy liking, props though for originality. :cheers:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow... pretty different! Not really my style but you put alot of hard work into that thing... Nice job!


----------



## layitlow94 (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks, i want to get 4,000 out of the car, and i live near albany ny. oh and yes the front goes all the way down like the back does. thanks for the compliments, i know everyone has there own thing mine was for show


----------

